# Sticky  Lake Erie Resources Links: Weather, Waves, Forecasts, Cams and Maps!



## ShakeDown

Finally getting around to bringing these back, and I made sure to update and test all the links...enjoy, and if there are any we're missing, feel free to hit me up!

*Weather, Waves & Forecasts*
NWS Lake Erie 
NWS Lake Erie Graphical 
Accuweather Western Basin 
Weather Underground Lake Erie 

NOAA Near Shore Forecast Lake Erie 
NOAA Open Lake Forecast Lake Erie 
NOAA Bouys Lake Erie
NWS Wave Heights
NOAA Satellite Images
CW Surface Temps

*OGF Member Maps & Charts*
Walleye Age Summary
Free Erie Lake Maps (courtesy of OGF member Commodore 64)
Central Basin GPS map (courtesy of OGF member Freebie) 

*Lake Cams*
LakeVision
Cleveland Crib Cam


----------



## odell daniel

love this, thanks you sir.


----------



## triton175

Been using this one lately, really like it
https://www.windy.com/?41.496,-81.886,11,m:eOiadSN


----------



## odell daniel

I like it too, thanks


----------



## ShakeDown

Is this displaying correctly for you guys using the app? I'm seeing some source code on my end...


----------



## bobk

ShakeDown said:


> Is this displaying correctly for you guys using the app? I'm seeing some source code on my end...


It's working fine for me.


----------



## ohiojmj

Fine here. Thanksnks for the links! 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiojmj

ohiojmj said:


> Fine here. Thanksnks for the links!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


I also really like iWindsurf.com 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUdaddy

Lakewood cam (looking at downtown Cleveland):
https://www.earthcam.com/usa/ohio/cleveland/?cam=pierw

Avon Lake cam:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqfn0AAZOts7AzBmnBZCx3A/live

Bay Village cam:
http://www.bayboatclub.org/dock-cam/


----------



## DUCKHEAD

ShakeDown said:


> Finally getting around to bringing these back, and made sure to update and test all the links...enjoy, and if there are any we're missing feel free to hit me up!
> 
> *Weather, Waves & Forecasts*
> NWS Lake Erie
> NWS Lake Erie Graphical
> Accuweather Western Basin
> Weather Underground Lake Erie
> 
> NOAA Near Shore Forecast Lake Erie
> NOAA Open Lake Forecast Lake Erie
> NOAA Bouys Lake Erie
> NWS Wave Heights
> NOAA Satellite Images
> CW Surface Temps
> 
> *OGF Member Maps & Charts*
> Walleye Age Summary
> Free Erie Lake Maps (courtesy of OGF member Commodore 64)
> Central Basin GPS map (courtesy of OGF member Freebie)
> 
> *Lake Cams*
> LakeVision
> Cleveland Crib Cam


Awesome. Thank you


----------



## BuckeyeCatDaddy

This is a GREAT resource! Thank you. Looking forward to a great 2019 season!!!


----------



## OSUdaddy

https://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/

5 different cams including Huron, Vermilion and Catawba Island.


----------



## jdl447

Cleveland Water Crib Cam


This HD live streaming webcam presents a beautiful skyline of Downtown Cleveland, in the U.S. state of Ohio. The cam feed is set at a water crib, a water intake structure located 3.5 miles from Cleveland shoreline, on Lake Erie towards, as you can see down on the map. The C...




www.webcamtaxi.com


----------

